# Augusta blown air heating



## Lydnian (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi
In the nearside front locker of my Augusta, there is a switch labelled Blown Air Heating, alongside a grill, behind which is a fan unit which has heating pipes passing around it. I can find nothing about this in the handbook. What is it, what does it heat, and how? Thanks in advance


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

The pipes are heated by the Alde heating (When the temperature is below the setting on the control panel and the heating is switched on gas or electric) the switch you refer to simply switches the fan on or off.

HTH

Gerry


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

Exactly as Gerry has described, I always leave mine switched on and let the thermostat control it.

Keith


----------



## Lydnian (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks Both - where is it blowing the air to given that the radiators throughout the van give off the heat?


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

In my case the blower just blows out under sink area into the "entrance hall".

But we fond the heat is heavily biased to the bedroom area, which ws not to our liking.

So we have removed the radiators under the bed and replaced them with straight piping, which is foam lagged.

That makes the bathroom radiator work better, keeps the bedroom live-able, and focuses the main heating on the lounge.

All this is matter of choice, of course.

Gerry


----------



## Lydnian (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks again. There is a grill on the step down from the cab area and also a space under the step down from lounge to kitchen. Guess I'll try it next time I need heat and see what happens!


----------

